# Actifity auf drücken neues actifity



## Kayno (26. Jun 2018)

hey leute ich kenne mich nicht aus mit android deswegen wird es schwierig die frage zu stellen wie kann ich ein aktifity machen wo man drauf klickt und dann kommt ein neues aktifity


----------



## Robat (26. Jun 2018)

1. heißt das Ding Activity 
2. Schau dir mal Intents an


----------



## Kayno (26. Jun 2018)

ja Activity


----------

